# [ODMP] Chicago Police Department, Illinois ~ February 12, 2006



## Guest (Feb 14, 2006)

A Police Officer with the Chicago Police Department was killed in the line of duty on February 12, 2006

*http://www.odmp.org/officer.php?oid=18140*


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .






















Police Officer Eric Solorio 
*Chicago Police Department
Illinois*
End of Watch: Sunday, February 12, 2006

Biographical Info
*Age:* 26
*Tour of Duty:* 3 years, 6 months
*Badge Number:* 13609

Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Automobile accident
*Date of Incident:* Tuesday, January 17, 2006
*Weapon Used*: Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available

Officer Eric Solorio, assigned to the Targeted Response Unit succumbed to injuries suffered during a squad car accident several weeks earlier.

On January 17, Officer Solorio was in the passenger's seat as he and his partner spotted a car speeding near 67th and Union at 10:47 p.m. The partners initiated the pursuit while traveling east on 67th Street when their squad car was cut off by another driver and rammed into a tree and church building at 701 W. Marquette.

Officer Solorio is a 3-year and a half-year veteran of the department; his mother survives him.

Agency Contact Information
Chicago Police Department
3510 S. Michigan Ave
Chicago, IL 60653

Phone: (312) 746-6000

* _Please contact the agency for funeral information_

*»* View this officer's Reflections*»* Leave a Reflection*»* List all officers from this agency*»* Update this memorial


----------

